# Electronics Recycling Drive



## escrap (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

We held an e-waste recycling drive this weekend for the local Kiwanis club and had a great success. We ended up raising over 1500 for their organization through everything that came into the door. This was the first time we held and event for this particular Kiwanis club and now they are wanting to have one twice a year, and other surrounding Kiwanis clubs have also expressed interest. Has anyone else ever held any events.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you take in the electronics for people free of charge and then pay your charity (Kiwanis) by the lb, or was it a matter of people who stopped by donating $$ to the cause? Great job for doing a service for your community (recycling) as well as helping the Kiwanis raise some dough!

-Lance


----------



## escrap (Oct 25, 2010)

Lance,

We only pay for Computer towers, and monitors/tvs, wire and cell phones. We also charge 5.00/monitor and 10.00/tv(dependent on size). The organization gets 1.00/monitor and 2.00/tv and we receive the rest. This allows us to pay all the fees for recycling and make some too. We got in over 200 monitors, 75 tvs, and almost 5000lbs of towers. Also we nearly received 5 ton of printers,copiers and appliances and other misc scrap. Also we make a donation ourselves of 200.00 for the cause.

It makes us feel good to help and to know that this material is not ending up in the wrong place. 

Zack Morris
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Great results!

I want to eventually do electronic collection drives myself.

Can you tell me about the advertising by yourselves and/or the Kiwanis club?

Thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you get any push back from the community about where the
scrap is going to end up, especially the CRT monitors? Are people
just giving you PC's with their hard drives still in them? Are you
advertisng that you are wiping drives or is the general public
simply ignorant of the identity theft issues?? :shock: 

Just curious. 8)


----------



## escrap (Oct 25, 2010)

Ocean,
To answer your question, we do not do any advertising. We keep delegate this job to them. I know they advertised in news papers and through the chamber of commerce. Also we got some air time on a local AM station. They got all their advertising for free and they only thing they paid for is the sign they hung outside, Which they got for a very cheap price. 

Glorycloud,
It is always amazing to me how many people do not know the dangers there are out there regarding identity theft. At our drive we offered on site destruction for all that wanted it. This was done by a sledge and 4 drill wholes though the discs, and on top of that the place we take them shreds them. But most people did not care to even have this done, and a few people just wanted to take their drives home. As far as questions about monitors, there was no one who even asked that I recall.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 25, 2010)

5000lbs of computers? Man, I miss the old days, before all this competition arrived in California.


----------



## escrap (Oct 25, 2010)

Chumbawamba,

We are pretty lucky here right now, as we are one of the only places that takes electronics for recycling. It is crazy how uninformed the public is when it comes to recycling these things. On trash day I can go around and find a pickup load of computers and other electronic related things.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will put here my experience for you to be able to compare...
There is no charge for collecting obsolete electronics in Ireland. We have PRF which is producers recycling fund and price for recycling is charged when you purchase any type of electronics. Its marked on your receipt or invoice when buying. There are places maintained by local authorities where people can bring all old stuff. This is then collected by recyclers. They are paid from this PRF amounts based on type and quantity of recycled electronics. There are recycling days organized by various recyclers or EPA where people can bring anything free of charge. In Slovakia situation is the same. I know about recycler who work together with city or village councils organizing recycling collections and he is paying to councils some few cents per kg to motivate them to keep collecting stuff for him. With public educated more about values locked in all that old stuff it become more and more hard to convince them that they have to pay to dispose all that electronics.


----------



## wifitekman (Mar 4, 2011)

I included an electronic recycling drive to a known community garage sale in February 2011. I made a last minute decision to join the sale and only put ads out 3 days prior to a 1 day event. Following some of the previous posters "guidelines", I netted nearly 1000 pounds in electronics and a hundred+ in cash. I took in 10 monitors 10 computers, several tv's, cell phones, keyboards, routers, mice cords etc. Overall, it was a good experience. I knew that it would be a low turnout because of the short notice in advertising. Next attempt will advertise at least 2 weeks prior to an event. By the way, the towns population is approx. 6000. While at the garage sale, I came across an old collection of collector spoons. For $20, I got 2 ounces of silver, plated silver and plated gold spoons. I am giving most of the cash to the garage sale sponsors (it is a preschool fund raiser) and I will see what I get after scrapping the other items and will give some of that money to the school as well.


----------



## escrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah the sooner you can get advertising out the better off you will be. I have attached one of the adds made for one of our recycling events for this coming up Earth Day. We have a total of three drives set up for this weekend and we really hoping a great turn out. I will be sure to provide plenty of pictures of the events.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Mar 4, 2011)

My partner and I just were contacted about doing this same sort of event. Glad it was a success for Zack! 

I have done a few different scrap drives for our youth group at church as well. We donated all the money to the Heifer international program. It was a good time. And the kids ( teenagers ) liked getting to use a sledge hammer. Some of them actually have asked me if they could go scraping with me again... Since I expanded into Escrap they also grab me every scrap computer they see. I love those kids!!!


----------



## escrap (Mar 4, 2011)

There is nothing better than doing something you love and raising money for great organizations.


----------



## joem (Mar 5, 2011)

wifitekman said:


> I included an electronic recycling drive to a known community garage sale in February 2011. I made a last minute decision to join the sale and only put ads out 3 days prior to a 1 day event. Following some of the previous posters "guidelines", I netted nearly 1000 pounds in electronics and a hundred+ in cash. I took in 10 monitors 10 computers, several tv's, cell phones, keyboards, routers, mice cords etc. Overall, it was a good experience. I knew that it would be a low turnout because of the short notice in advertising. Next attempt will advertise at least 2 weeks prior to an event. By the way, the towns population is approx. 6000. While at the garage sale, I came across an old collection of collector spoons. For $20, I got 2 ounces of silver, plated silver and plated gold spoons. I am giving most of the cash to the garage sale sponsors (it is a preschool fund raiser) and I will see what I get after scrapping the other items and will give some of that money to the school as well.



Give me your contact info and times and I will make you an ad for your next one


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2011)

joem said:


> wifitekman said:
> 
> 
> > I included an electronic recycling drive to a known community garage sale in February 2011. I made a last minute decision to join the sale and only put ads out 3 days prior to a 1 day event. Following some of the previous posters "guidelines", I netted nearly 1000 pounds in electronics and a hundred+ in cash. I took in 10 monitors 10 computers, several tv's, cell phones, keyboards, routers, mice cords etc. Overall, it was a good experience. I knew that it would be a low turnout because of the short notice in advertising. Next attempt will advertise at least 2 weeks prior to an event. By the way, the towns population is approx. 6000. While at the garage sale, I came across an old collection of collector spoons. For $20, I got 2 ounces of silver, plated silver and plated gold spoons. I am giving most of the cash to the garage sale sponsors (it is a preschool fund raiser) and I will see what I get after scrapping the other items and will give some of that money to the school as well.
> ...



What a kind generous offer and I for one having seen your previous adverts would bite your hand off 8)


----------



## joem (Mar 5, 2011)

bite the hand that feeds you? We've seen what happens to noobs that do this. :shock: :lol: 
All kidding aside.
Let me know what kind of style you like and I will freely custom make one for you.


----------



## capt_dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently started a recycling drive myself calling all local shops to offer free removal of junk parts. I have a trailer load of "old old stuff" to pick up next week let the collecting begin


----------

